# Albany Herf one and two



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

The guys at Habana Premium Cigars were nice enough to let the CL gang into their lounge for a little herf. Two days in a row!

In attendance was

Yesenia (both days)
Smokem (both days)
Luckyfitz13 and his girl sorry Ryan I cant remember her name (both days)
Doogie (day one)
Kenstogie (day two)
ChopperNY (day two)
agctribefan (day two)
KazzTheMurse (day two)
nor67 (day one)
and of course me (both days)

Tom and Ryan it was good to see you guys again and it was great finally meeting the rest of you.

Doogie thanks for not forgetting my V's!

The first four pics are from day one the rest are from day two.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics Dozer, thanks for sharing. I'm gonna have to make it up there one day as I hear a lot about Habana Premium Cigars......


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a great time!! It's kinda nice to recognize a few faces  Not yours, Dozer, but others :biggrin:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Looks like a great time!! It's kinda nice to recognize a few faces  Not yours, Dozer, but others :biggrin:


lol morning coffee on computer screen. had a great time


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

I had a great time too. Wish I could have gone both days. I have some more pics of the second day that I will post either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Once again thats what it is all about!! We had a herf here this weekend too but don't think anybody took any pics


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like a great time. I wish I could have made this.


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

was a great time! definately will have to herf again soon!


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Yup it was a good time as hanging out having is cigar always is!! WIsh I could have made the friday one but at least I got to go to Saturday! Thanks guys.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Looks like ya had a great time.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like fun!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Both nights were great!!

It was nice to have y'all up here again DOZER and it was really a pleasure to meet Yesenia even if she was falling down the stairs...lol...you had to be there.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times. thanks for sharing


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

smokem said:


> Both nights were great!!
> 
> It was nice to have y'all up here again DOZER and it was really a pleasure to meet Yesenia even if she was falling down the stairs...lol...you had to be there.


It was the wine I swear LMAO seriously...I got a bit of a nicotine buzz from that Illusione CG4 I had. Okay, thats an understatement...the CG4 kicked my butt LOL

It was so nice meeting everyone  That was such a fun time! Habana Premium is an amazing little shop. Dozer and I were already talking about our next trip out there in a few months.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Dozer, who's the cute brunette and why are there so many pictures of her? Can we keep her?


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

Yesenia said:


> It was the wine I swear LMAO seriously...I got a bit of a nicotine buzz from that Illusione CG4 I had. Okay, thats an understatement...the CG4 kicked my butt LOL
> 
> It was so nice meeting everyone  That was such a fun time! Habana Premium is an amazing little shop. Dozer and I were already talking about our next trip out there in a few months.


Well hey we'd love to have everyone back anytime!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> It was the wine I swear LMAO seriously...I got a bit of a nicotine buzz from that Illusione CG4 I had. Okay, thats an understatement...the CG4 kicked my butt LOL
> 
> It was so nice meeting everyone  That was such a fun time! Habana Premium is an amazing little shop. Dozer and I were already talking about our next trip out there in a few months.


You did get quite a buzz of of it, but I must say you held you're own...I've heard of big dogs that passed right out!

Can't wait for you both to come back up!! Let's see if we can't get more of the down state guys to make it next time. Maybe make plans to go and grab some dinner and drinks next time as a group.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Hey Dozer, who's the cute brunette and why are there so many pictures of her? Can we keep her?


ABSOULTLY!!!

She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

smokem said:


> You did get quite a buzz of of it, but I must say you held you're own...I've heard of big dogs that passed right out!
> 
> Can't wait for you both to come back up!! Let's see if we can't get more of the down state guys to make it next time. Maybe make plans to go and grab some dinner and drinks next time as a group.


Now that sounds like a plan! We can walk over to Smokey Bones for some BBQ and stagger back to the shop for a smoke.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

DOZER said:


> Now that sounds like a plan! We can walk over to Smokey Bones for some BBQ and stagger back to the shop for a smoke.


Thats more like it. I'm down.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> Hey Dozer, who's the cute brunette and why are there so many pictures of her? Can we keep her?


Isn't she that uppity chickie who steals all her man's cigars?? :boink: Yeah, that's right, I ain't scared o' you :humble:


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Isn't she that uppity chickie who steals all her man's cigars?? :boink: Yeah, that's right, I ain't scared o' you :humble:


FEAR ME OR I SHALL RAID YOUR HUMIDOR IN YOUR SLEEP!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Yesenia said:


> FEAR ME OR I SHALL RAID YOUR HUMIDOR IN YOUR SLEEP!


You're more than welcome to take as many as you want :hug: I really am a little scared of you :biggrin:


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys know how to relax and have a great time!


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Well come on up and join us, Diana!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Ken, but who knows when I would be blessed to visit New York!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like it was a good time indeed!


----------



## kenstogie-cl (Apr 29, 2008)

Diana said:


> Thanks Ken, but who knows when I would be blessed to visit New York!


Of course you are welcome but was kinda joking! Have a great Turkey Day!


----------

